

Photorealistic 3D Renderings - dnlc
http://blog.cgtrader.com/2013/02/27/grab-an-inspiration-30-most-photorealistic-3d-renderings/

======
michaelbuckbee
While interesting from a technical level, the increased fidelity of 3D renders
is also opening up new commercial applications. Case in point: 25% of next
years Ikea catalog will be renders:

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/23/3262234/ikea-replace-
photo...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/23/3262234/ikea-replace-
photograph-3d-renders-catalog)

~~~
dnlc
That's actually a great point, thanks for sharing the article!

------
visualmind
The classroom's flash illumination looks so realistic! Couln't tell it's not a
photo..

~~~
VikingCoder
I love the idea of sharing the code behind making grungy-looking renders like
this.

import polaroid

import dust

import smudgyLens

------
crististm
"Bits of bread" would have been even more realistic with some breadcrumbs here
and there.

~~~
dnlc
Must have a been a tidy eater :)

------
icegreentea
In case you just skimmed through the descriptions, the library renders are
actually stills from an animation: <http://vimeo.com/7809605>

It's really quite something. Made a big stir when it was released a few years
back. Still amazing.

------
PleasePlease
Amazing to the point I can't believe it!

------
simonasdar
Wow! That's Amazing!

------
jasinskas
Wow - check the inter dimensional predator!

~~~
dnlc
that does not seem so realistic though :D

